# New photos of the boys...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey enjoying a deer femur. The tendon was rather dry like a bully stick so it became floss  










We went to the racetrack to hang out in the pits with our friend who races. Everyone adores Gunner and the racer guy could not stop talking about "What a nice looking dog" Gunner is 


























Gunner and his besties Briggs and Zoey.



















He was thirsty after playing with the flirt pole at a friends house. He is too tired to drink water and stand up 










This 3rd grader fell in love with Gunner and kind of commandeered the leash  I didn't mind because Gunner was AMAZING. I believe that he fully understood that the boy on the other end of the leash weighed less than he does  They were doing "high five" for a few minutes and of course when I took a video, Gunner got up 

Its a video 



Sprocket doing what he does best...










Eyes deep in a deer leg


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice love the pics. Gunner has the longest tail Richters is much shorter, looks like.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Nice love the pics. Gunner has the longest tail Richters is much shorter, looks like.


I'd say its average. The black and white dog pictured (Zoey) has a SUPER long tail. Its at least 4 inches longer than Gunners. 

Also, He was wearing that chain because I COULD NOT find any of his collars. I think I may have packed them up already  oops


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

love the video! gunners tail looks so THIN! i would fear he was gonna break it by wagging!


----------

